# Post your favorite youtube links!



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

All right, I'm addicted. You can find any video of anything anywhere. This is one of my new favorites.

Gino


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Job security.....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

For those who haven't seen the movie, I recommend it.





http://youtube.com/results?search_query=Borat


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

andy0921 said:


>


I almost shit myself watching this Andy.... :L:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dave Chapelle is one funny guy.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> I almost shit myself watching this Andy.... :L:


:lol: Yeah thats one is great!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I also love this one.. 
P1 to the rescue! (right djgj?)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is one for Andy


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Here is one for Andy


:L: :L:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

And there is always the Camel Toe


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

MM1799 said:


> I also love this one..
> P1 to the rescue! (right djgj?)


I just came in my pants.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Read the descriptions for these videos.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

I Don't even know what to say about this one.






Maybe we should start a most hated video links.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

mikeyd1313 said:


> I Don't even know what to say about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, whatever. You're a cop; no one likes you 
Criminals (minor or major) will always have a problem with something you did. They dont understand the concept of responsiblity. If you were in the right, acted professionally and quelled the threat.. who cares what a bunch of misfits says? You can walk with your head high knowing that you did your job and went home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

here's a couple tazer vids i found:






You may have seen this one before


----------



## JMJ (Jul 6, 2004)

One of the best taser vids


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Sounds like Curious is in this video...."i just came in my pants"


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

this one's great. everyone volunteers to get tazered in this vid and some guys get hit with two tazers for 5 seconds.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 6, 2004)

How not to get your ass kicked by the police


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

JMJ said:


> How not to get your ass kicked by the police


Congratulations! You are OFFICIALLY the 1,344,659,734,999,235,010,596,194,693,235,287,539,456,705,103,247th person to post that video on here!


----------



## JMJ (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah, but it's *still* funny


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I love to hear the pain this disobedient broad goes through


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

_


MM1799 said:



I also love this one.. 

Click to expand...

_


MM1799 said:


> _P1 to the rescue! (right djgj?)_
> .........................................................
> M, I had to watch that about 4 times before I understood it. I thought I was missing something until I looked to the right.
> 
> ...


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Clouseau said:


> I've been replaying this one for the last year. I still laugh as much as I did the first time. Man, I never knew djgj could dance.
> Crank it up! http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=qMWjell2dwQ&search=stadium


:L: :L: :L: :L: :L:
He's the Clay Aiken one at the far right, correct?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hot Girls Go Bumpy Bump


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*djgj200 on youtube*

Video results for 'djgj200' on youtube

 
Russ's Flowmaster 40 Series
00:16 
Russ's Flowmaster 40 Series on his 1997 GMC Sierra Z71. 
Tags:
Flowmaster 40 Series 1997 GMC Sierra
Added: 5 months ago in Category: Autos & Vehicles
From: djgj200
Views: 654

MFD Rescue 1
00:05 
Marlborough Fire Rescue 1 
Tags:
Fire Rescue
Added: 3 months ago in Category: Autos & Vehicles
From: djgj200
Views: 288

MPD P1
00:08 
P1 
Tags:
Police P1
Added: 3 months ago in Category: Autos & Vehicles
From: djgj200
Views: 104

MFD Engine 1 "The Torrent"
00:03 
Engine 1 
Tags:
Fire Engine
Added: 3 months ago in Category: Autos & Vehicles
From: djgj200
Views: 668

MFD Ladder 2
00:05 
Ladder 2 
Tags:
Fire Ladder Truck
Added: 3 months ago in Category: Autos & Vehicles
From: djgj200
Views: 435

Talon
00:09 
Whelen Talon Action Flash 
Tags:
LED Whelen Talon
Added: 3 months ago in Category: Science & Technology
From: djgj200
Views: 970


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

YUCKO THE CLOWN


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Another Yucko


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

fUNNY VIDEO...NUT BRA


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh man, this is classic.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

j809 said:


> YUCKO THE CLOWN


That's great!:L: "I bet your pussie smells like cury powder":lol:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

J, I was showing the guys Yucko tonite, they were cracking up:lol:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Clowns scare me


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Now this is funny -- watch both





 --- this one was the funniest





 --- this one is funny too


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

andy0921 said:


> J, I was showing the guys Yucko tonite, they were cracking up:lol:


Yucko is the man Andy, sick as you and i.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

tough guys lol


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Joe Namath drunk on ESPN a few years back...lol


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

j809 said:


> Yucko is the man Andy, sick as you and i.


LOL...The spring break one is pretty funny! He goes to one girl "damn look at that camel toe!You could pick up a pencil with that thing!":lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

a little jailbait for you kiddies before uncle sniper heads off to work..... LOL






Thank you HULKSTER !!!!!!!!!! hahahaa


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Guy fails FST


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Sniper said:


> a little jailbait for you kiddies before uncle sniper heads off to work..... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I feel dirty


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

How to drive a car


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

German engineering


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

this was us around St Patty's last year-


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Police pursuit ends in death...very graphic :bat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

I love a good baseball manager angry tirade;


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

This is Hilarious.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> This is Hilarious.


Good Stuff! :L: :L:


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't know if this commercial was ever aired in the US. I know I never saw it.


----------



## TPRSERG (Apr 4, 2004)

These kids crack me up.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

CLOPS





CLOPS 2 





CLOPS 3


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

The Band featured (briefly, don't blink) in a Drop Kick Murphys video:





At a Boston PD Academy Graduation:





We are supposed to open for Rod Stewart next month at the Fleet Center so there should be some new ones after that show.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Pursuit Training I think from an academy in Texas:


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive seen that one Dan...It is funny


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

well laady fucking da


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

i haven't. that was awesome!!! i like the dancing thing...something i've never seen.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

If your water bill seems unusually high, check your kitty. :kitty:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

I wonder how many legs these kids have broken............

*Free your mind (parkour/free-running)*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Modern day Spider-men... That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

now that would be a bitch of a foot pursuit


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Duck and Cover (Civil Defense/Archer Productions, 1951)





This stuff is such non sense but yet our nation did it for years.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

wow


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Youtube is really starting to suck with all the removals.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

yeap


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

This is a metal band, Full Blown Chaos and a show they did a while back in Lowell, and what SinePari does in his spare time. There's an INSANE mosh pit called "The Wall of Death". Bare with it until about the 2 minute mark. Not for the weak...enjoy!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> looks like nothing more than a giant brawl Sine......


Yeap...ain't it kewl? And no charges were filed...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> HaHa.....Smoke Crack and worship Satin huh? :mrgreen:


Satin??? I prefer 500 thread-count cotton :-D

Santa and Satan...same letters, never seen together? Hmmm...


----------



## Banshees'Will (Feb 10, 2006)

it's not youtube, but it's got lots of flying white stuff


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Another f*cking brutal mosh pit from Hatebreed at Ozzfest a few years ago in Columbus. Bare with it until the break down at about 2 minute mark. If this happened outside the show we'd be in hats n' bats to control the riot!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

OK...new rules for youtube links. You must give a quick gist with the link of what we're gonna see...


----------

